# carbs on a cut



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

starting my cut monday gonna be first 4 me as always trained 2 bulk and gotta say not looking forward 2 it as like me food.

decided 2 go carb free just keeping protein and fats high now just little question would i be betting still taking few carbs after training with protein shake?

also is there anything i can take witch would help me with not loosing 2 much muscle mass well cutting? and whats the best fat stripper out there?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been on a cut for almost 3 years lol. I doubt you will go carb free. You will need some energy mate. What I'm doing now is working bloody wonders, i don't count carbs( cause I don't eat alot in the first place) I don't count

cals cause I'm not a big eater. So I mainly eat plenty of protein and eat very very very clean. Also I do 45 mins incline walking 3 times per week. I got told to swap jogging to walking by a good trainer I know and it's working. Good luck


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

if cant go carb free wonna take in as little as pos also gonna load up on caffine. done my first run 2 day first tie in well over a year felt good doin bit of cardio.

just hope cant leave the hobnobs alone,


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I would say carb free is very very hard and you are better having some carbs in the form of Low GI carbs such as oats. Also you can get carbs from vegetables and these can form part of your daily food intake with ease.

I would start with a medium amount of carbs and just reduce accordingly, also caffeine is great for assisting with your cardio / workout. :becky:

Oh and one other thing....HOBNOBS.....NOOOOO!!!.

The danger with HOBNOBS on a low carb diet is if you have 1 you will end up having 10. I guarantee it.

Oh and as London said walking is awesome.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so you love food and then say you choosing to go crab free???

sounds like a recipe for success...NOT

moderate carbs and lots of walking, thats what dr.cal prescribes. :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You love ur crabs cal don't ya lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant beat abit of crab cycling


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

walking is for winners!!!!! 55 mins every other morning with the dogs, fast pace, got me down from 18-20%bf to 13.4% in 4 weeks, 3 weeks left, going for single figure bf!!! woooooooop wooooooooop


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Since walking I reckon I'm at least 10% bf now


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

just back from gym done me chest workout the hit the running machine tried walking on it but got pissed off after bout 5mins so took it up just over a fast walk pace braking into slow jog. 40mins then 5mins walk at the end.

didnt really notice much diffence in strenth going low carb 2day but didnt take any chances done my benching on smith machine cuz didnt have spotter.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heavy dude..running..knee or back probs if deadlifting hard....

keep it low impact dude..be safe out there :becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

guvnor said:


> just back from gym done me chest workout the hit the running machine tried walking on it but got pissed off after bout 5mins so took it up just over a fast walk pace braking into slow jog. 40mins then 5mins walk at the end.
> 
> didnt really notice much diffence in strenth going low carb 2day but didnt take any chances done my benching on smith machine cuz didnt have spotter.


Don't forget about walking outside, walking in the gym can be a bit dull.

I don't think you will feel weak on low carbs on the first day, wait until after a few days then see how you fare.:becky:


----------



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

I noticed that you said you want to take in a lot of caffeine.

I was once told that high caffeine intake can impact the ammount of muscle that you can build.

Is this true??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

statistiCAL bollx mate


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

tom v said:


> I noticed that you said you want to take in a lot of caffeine.
> 
> I was once told that high caffeine intake can impact the ammount of muscle that you can build.
> 
> Is this true??


I doubt very much that caffeine would impinge on protein synthesis, and if it did why do so many bodybuilders and athletes use it?

Like cal said.... statistiCAL bollx mate


----------

